# Removing extreme colorcast with LR



## CeesFoto (Sep 4, 2015)

I was asked to correct some scans from very old and faded pictures. 
Here is an example :
original.jpg






I tried to correct them with Lightroom, but with no success.
So I used Photoshop (CS6 32 bit) and washed the picture with a very old plugin Kodak ROC (Restore Original Color) and with two mouse clicks I got this result:
roc.jpg





Unfortunately the Kodak ROC plugin is not supported any more on new 64 bit versions. The support stopped at Photoshop CS2, but with some register trick I managed to get it working on CS6 32 bit.
However sooner or later this plugin cannot be used anymore. On the internet I could not find an equivalent plugin that does the same.

I find it very frustrating that with all the possible corrections within LR I was not able to fix it. I hope somebody else has more skills and know how to get the same result as with Kodak ROC. 
For those who wants to try.
Both pictures can be found at :
http://www.flooren.eu/downloads/original.jpg
http://www.flooren.eu/downloads/roc.jpg


----------



## themoose (Sep 4, 2015)

I used the color perfect plugin for photoshop to copy color negs. It also can adjust colors for photos. You may want to give it a try.  I think it has to be used with Photoshop only. Here's more info:
http://www.c-f-systems.com/Plug-ins.html
You can download the full version free to test it out- the trial version just has text across your photo but all the color corrections are the same as the registered version.


----------



## acquacow (Sep 4, 2015)

I just tweak the RGB primaries until I get back all the faded blues and greens in the pics... then you can set a custom curve for each channel and get back the tonality you need.


----------



## CeesFoto (Sep 6, 2015)

@themoose : Thanks for your suggestion: I downloaded a demo version of ColorPerfect and yes indeed it does the job, although much more complicated then Kodak ROC plugin.
@acquacow : Thanks for your advice also, but I have chosen for the easy way and will use a plugin for Photoshop.
It remains frustrating that with the two most powerful and advanced programs Lightroom and Photoshop it can't be done with the standard options.
In the meantime I will keep running an old 32 bit CS version with the ROC plugin, just for sure.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 6, 2015)

CeesFoto said:


> It remains frustrating that with the two most powerful and advanced programs Lightroom and Photoshop it can't be done with the standard options.



It can be done with the standard options and it's not that difficult either. It's just not an one-click solution (although 'Automatic' in Curves gets you almost there, depending on the settings).

This is what Photoshop will do with just clicking 'Automatic' in the Curves dialog and the 'Enhance per Channel Contrast' setting as option.


----------



## CeesFoto (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Johan,

Your solution : _just clicking 'Automatic' in the Curves dialog and the 'Enhance per Channel Contrast' setting as option_, works perfect.
For a large number of pictures with the same colorcast it is always possible to create a job within PSCC.
I just found out that with a lot of fiddling with curves it can also be done in LRCC, but the photshop automatic curves is easier.
Great tip and  I learned a lot.


----------



## keiththom (Sep 10, 2015)

Here is a great little tutorial for doing this in Photoshop by Tim Grey.  I've tried it and it worked great. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAQsOeCCrAY


----------

